# Not my faves.



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have used their 9 mil gloves for quite a long while. Being thick they do not tear and for me they come in handy for rubbing finishes in like boiled linseed oil or wipe on poly. I use them when I change the oil and filters on my van and car also. Cheap enough.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I also like the 9 mil gloves, no issues with tearing. I bought the 5 mil gloves, and had the same issues you noted. I keep them around for less demanding tasks, such as applying a gel stain, because I didn't want to throw out 1/2 a box. I can't say for sure, but I felt like the alcohol in shellac made them more susceptible for tearing.

If nothing else, you'll find the black gloves make you look cooler than the blue ones.


----------



## Fettler (Dec 6, 2012)

I have the 5 mil and the 9 mil. The 5 mils rip very easily, the 9 mils are great. the worst part about the 5 mill though is they start to deteriorate in contract with any sort of oil, cleaner, grease, whatever. Sorta makes them useless.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I use the 9mills, I am happy with them


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I am using the 3 mil gloves for finishing. So far I have not had one failure, and I have used about a half a box. Please note that I only use them when applying finish of some sort.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I like the thicker ones for some tasks, but not for everything. I'm going back to the Kimberly Clark 6 mil purple gloves for general use. I'll use the 9 mil for rougher stuff.


----------

